# I HATE Black Boogers!



## KBbottles (Jul 1, 2010)

But they sure are worth dealing with when you have a great day of digging.  Went out for a couple hours yesterday after work before the sun went down.  Hit another good layer in my dump site.  On the way down to the good stuff I managed to score a pint Paulus milk from New Brunswick.  At the sweet spots, I landed a really nice dark teal christmas salt, 2 aqua cone inks, a couple of cobalt cylinder inks, a very old black-amber Hostetters, A Stoneware bottle marked J. Milliman, a couple different Dr. Daniels, a perfume with glass stopper, A pint Mason's CFCo, and several other little goodies.  Will try and post pictures tonight.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 1, 2010)

Two words - Neti pot. Gets rid of them really quickly!  Can't wait to see the pics! Yesterday was beautiful here. I took 1/2 a day off and went to the flea market... 4 hours in the sun without sunscreen. You would think I would know better by now. Would've been a great day for digging, but I hadn't hit that flea market yet this year. Got some cool stuff... mostly undiggable!


----------



## KBbottles (Jul 1, 2010)

Thanks Kate!  Would love to see your flea finds.  The past couple weeks have been too unbearably hot and humid in my neck of the woods (central Jersey) and so just being outside, the air quality made me feel so weak.  This was one of my better digs in a while at this site and I was able to move a lot of dirt in a short time frame.


----------



## mainer1 (Jul 1, 2010)

Good to see another post from you. I was wondering if the dump was exhausted. It's good to see it's still producing. 
 Can't wait to see pics


----------



## KBbottles (Jul 1, 2010)

Thanks Gar,

 There's still some good spots left to dig in it, and I have a little left of the first pit I started too.  It's just been humid as heck the past 2 weeks with a combo of a lot of family stuff to tend to.  Finally got a small time slot yesterday to get in and pull some goodies.  Will post pics soon. promise!


----------



## woodswalker (Jul 1, 2010)

I don't get the black boogers part...unless you were out digging in some nasty black dirt?


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 1, 2010)

You don't blow dirt out of your nose forever after you dig? I do! Unless I use the neti pot... then I get one big mud-clump of a booger and I'm done.


----------



## woodswalker (Jul 1, 2010)

I guess I never paid that close of attention...I do know when I worked in the paint booth here they were always John Deere Green!! [:-]


----------



## mr.fred (Jul 1, 2010)

This needs to move to Digging and Finding[:-][&:]====my bad----it's here already[sm=lol.gif]


----------



## woodswalker (Jul 1, 2010)

LMAO!!![] Good one Fred.....Thats one thing that one be going into the collection tho!!!!  That would be a hell of a story..."yeah I was digging this privy and at the end of the day all we had were broken bottles and black boogers!!"
  Manda


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 1, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  mr.fred
> 
> This needs to move to Digging and Finding[:-][&:]====my bad----it's here already[sm=lol.gif]


 [sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 1, 2010)

The only time I ever noticed that happening to me (although it probably has before), is after digging under the old drugstore.  Yuck!  We should have been wearing masks.  Mine wasn't black, I just blew my nose and out came dirt. TMI IMO, but everyone else is sharing their nose blowing stories.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 1, 2010)

Mine were dark pink once... freaked me out a little bit... then I realized I made some kind of  red Crystal Light earlier that day.


----------



## woodswalker (Jul 1, 2010)

Wow ya just gotta love this thread....how hilarious.....all this sharing...Like one big very strange family!!


----------



## swizzle (Jul 1, 2010)

You can pick your friends, you can pick your nose but you can't pick your friends nose. []


----------



## woodswalker (Jul 1, 2010)

Thank God for that.....[:'(]   Yuck  That would make me sick....i have a very weak stomach[&:]


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 1, 2010)

Until you have babies - then you have to suck the snot out for them and... ok... well, you get the idea.[8|]


----------



## woodswalker (Jul 1, 2010)

Yeah I have lots a friends with babies and 4 dogs that sometimes have accidents....they usually always have me running for the bathroom. But some one can cut their finger off here at work and I'm right there on the first response team(I took pics of my friends finger after he ran it thru a table saw, 29 stitches and it looked like a head of cauliflower)...blood don't bother me but every other bodily fluid....[:'(] will make me hurl


----------



## KBbottles (Jul 1, 2010)

LOL Kate with one of those rubber suction contraptions hahaha.   I love how this thread has picked up.  It's like a common bond shared amongst all diggers here.  Now that we have all this discussion, don't forget to check back for the pics later on of my finds that caused me to get such a nasty noseful.  []


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 1, 2010)

When animals get sick, it doesn't bother me, but when people do, I can't look.  I guess that's from working with animals a lot.  Plus, they can't help it.  Babies don't bother me either.


----------



## woodswalker (Jul 1, 2010)

Dammit I have a flat tire!!  I had to say something earlier about a flat tire......just more of my bad luck[]


----------



## swizzle (Jul 1, 2010)

Just put on your evening gown and show a little leg. Someone will change your tire for ya!! Probably have 2 or 3 cars pull over to try to help you out. []

 I find that the best way to clean your nose out really good after a dig is Hot Sauce..Nothing super hot. I prefer the hot sauce that's just hot enough to make me cry like a little girl is sufficient. [8|] Swiz


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 1, 2010)

LOL Swiz - I tried that once to get out of school. Sniffed freshly ground red pepper... makes you sneeze, eyes water - you look really sick.[] Didn't work with my dad, but I took some to school with me so they would send me home... accidentally got it IN my nose... this was fresh-grown-home-dried red pepper - more potent than the store stuff. Thought I was going to die! The nurse wasn't there, so I went next door to attendance and asked Mrs Wilson where the nurse was... she didn't know, but told me I "LOOKED TERRIBLE"! My mom had to come pick me up.... Hindsite being what it is, apparently I could have just walked out of the school like my daughter did. She only had repurcussions because she pretty much took all afternoons off.


----------



## recusant (Jul 1, 2010)

Ha Ha! My buddy used to put his forehead on the register and have his Mom feel it afterward. He would get out of going to school every time. When you want to purge a sinus just hold a finger on one nostril and blow like a whale,just be careful where its pointed!


----------



## swizzle (Jul 1, 2010)

Ok, if this stuff makes you queezy then skip my post. 

 I tried that once outside in the middle of winter. I held that one nostril tight and gave at least a dozen hard blows through my other nostril. It just kept getting longer and longer. Being winter time I couldn't just peel off a leaf and finish the job. Nope like a dope I stood there with a foot long booger and 2 sticks trying to roll it out of my nose. I ended the nasty fiasco with a dirty snowball into the woods. That stuff just doesn't wipe off on snow very well. You gotta love snowballs. Swiz [:'(]


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 1, 2010)

OK - this was mortally embarrassing to me at the time... I was in 7th or 8th grade at the mall with my friends hanging out... I had a cold and somehow blew a GIANT snot bubble through my nose![&:] I'm talking 4-5 inches big! I wanted to die! If I'd been a guy, my friends probably would've worshipped me!


----------



## swizzle (Jul 1, 2010)

Man am I glad I wasn't drinking anything. I would have shorted out my keyboard with soda shooting outta my nose. Man where am I when cool stuff like that goes one. Thanx for sharing. I think I just woke up my kids from laughing so hard. Swiz [][][]


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 1, 2010)

Not trying to one-up you or anything... but your snow-snot story made me feel this was the appropriate time & place to confess one of the most embarassing moments of my life. [8|].. We went to Arby's after that.


----------



## swizzle (Jul 1, 2010)

I went back inside for some tissues to finish the job and didn't say a word about it. These little mishaps would make great youtube videos. Swiz[:'(]


----------



## Lordbud (Jul 2, 2010)

I used to always get "mud" when I dug at the creek as a teenager. Because I was using a bicycle to get there we always dug Spring thru Fall and dust was constant.

 Dig a pile out of the bank, used the hand hoe to pull the tailings over the edge down the bank of the creek. Always blew mud-snot after I got home. Not to mention whatever else was in the dirt. Old yellow Shell or Ortho pesticide containers we dug right through on our way to the glass. Yummy!


----------



## mdavenport (Jul 2, 2010)

KB, PLEASE hurry up with those pictures... these guys are killing me!


----------



## KBbottles (Jul 2, 2010)

alright Daven... here they come.  My apologies everyone.  I had company til really late last night and couldn't get to it.  Here's a couple hauls from the past two days!


----------



## KBbottles (Jul 2, 2010)

Wednesday 6/30/10 haul.


----------



## KBbottles (Jul 2, 2010)

Thursday 7/1/10 haul


----------



## KBbottles (Jul 2, 2010)

A few pontils!!!!


----------



## KBbottles (Jul 2, 2010)

And.... the money shot!!


----------



## KBbottles (Jul 2, 2010)

Some inks!


----------



## KBbottles (Jul 2, 2010)

Got the one on the left on wednesday!  Goes nicely with my cobalt one from earlier this summer.


----------



## KBbottles (Jul 2, 2010)

Ok... need help with age/value on this one.  Scored the older black-amber Hostetters on the left. 8.5 inches.


----------



## KBbottles (Jul 2, 2010)

An attempt to show the color.  The light just doesn't want to pass through...


----------



## KBbottles (Jul 2, 2010)

The base.  Very cool!


----------



## KBbottles (Jul 2, 2010)

A nice little Mason's CFJCo


----------



## KBbottles (Jul 2, 2010)

A smooth lip mason, but the color is really deep aqua on this one.  I like it.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 2, 2010)

OK - that teal "Christmas salt" is really pretty - what exactly is a Chistmas salt, though?
 Nice finds! Wish I would have gone digging while the weather was cooler this week.


----------



## KBbottles (Jul 2, 2010)

Lazell perfumes from NY... the dang stopper is jammed in there and so this came out with that nasty stress crack


----------



## KBbottles (Jul 2, 2010)

Hi Kate!  It is a salt shaker that was patented on December 25th back in the late 1800s


----------



## KBbottles (Jul 2, 2010)

Ely's Cream Balm (embossed Hay Fever and Catarr one on each side)


----------



## KBbottles (Jul 2, 2010)

Some meds...  Tall one is a slick but real bubbly.  short one in middle is Kendalls Spavin Cure for Human Flesh, One on right is Dr Daniels Carbo Necus Disinfectant Deodorizer Purifier and Inseticede.  Lastly one on left is Dr Daniels Veterinary Oster Cocus Nerve & Muscle Liniment....phew!


----------



## KBbottles (Jul 2, 2010)

This big beauty fell right into my hand as I collapsed a side wall of the trench I was digging.  It is stamped J. Milliman.  Any info. on this one would be greatly appreciated as well! Thx!


----------



## KBbottles (Jul 2, 2010)

This one is embossed H.K. Mulford Co Philadelphia on base. BIM


----------



## KBbottles (Jul 2, 2010)

Dr. Daniels Oster Cocus Nerve & Muscle Liniment Rheumatism Neuraticia and Lameness .....and a partridge in a pear tree!!


----------



## KBbottles (Jul 2, 2010)

Whoops here it is... forgot to attach


----------



## KBbottles (Jul 2, 2010)

DeWitts One Minute Cough Cure... very crude, and I got a couple bits of gravel stuck in the thin walls when I was shaking out the dirt...boo.  The one on right is a Trademark Ripans Tabules Ripans Chemical Company NY


----------



## KBbottles (Jul 2, 2010)

Lastly, a pair of Hoyt's German cologne from Lowell Mass.  One of these had the contents still in it and when I was emptying I swear it smelled exactly like black licorice alcohol.  Probably was! LOL


----------



## KBbottles (Jul 2, 2010)

Now wasn't that worth all the talk of black boogers???  Thanks everyone for looking and may the bottle Gods shine upon you all and bring you loads of beautiful historic pieces of glass.  []  Happy fourth of July weekend!!


----------



## mr.fred (Jul 2, 2010)

It was indeed worth the wait------nice haul[]------but i now know more about Boogers than i ever did-----and that's Great[sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]---------Anyone ever had a hanger[X(]====Fred.


----------



## KBbottles (Jul 2, 2010)

Thx Mr Fred!  Always good to know those boogers too []


----------



## mdavenport (Jul 2, 2010)

Nice bottles!  The modern Hoyt's cologne doesn't smell like licorice at all, which is interesting since I didn't think they had changed the formula since the original.  I'll have to check that out.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 2, 2010)

Kenneth,...more great stuff,....of course I like the teal salt, but I also like the weird meds, the 'black' hostetters and your nice aqua jars....The 'J. Millimen" stoneware bottle is way nice too! 

 P.S. I also wanted to add that it's really great that you found some more pontils in there,
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   J.B.


----------



## KBbottles (Jul 2, 2010)

Thanks Joe!  

 It's funny about the pontils.  These three were along one of the edges.  I dream that once I really clear out the pit, there will be a layer of pontils down in there as I scrape this dump clean.  We shall see... I will keep dreaming


----------



## Sodasandbeers (Jul 2, 2010)

The Millimans is from Albany, New York.  I do not have this variation listed.  Others can be seen at:

Milliman Bottles


----------



## swizzle (Jul 2, 2010)

Nice haul. i love the inks, the stoner and the pontils. That black hostetters looks like it has an "ebay pontil" [][][]. Keep at it and dig her dry. Swiz


----------



## KBbottles (Jul 2, 2010)

Thanks Tod!! Fascinating I searched high and low on the web but couldn't find anything.  Any idea on age/value and if the site may want a pic to add to their database?


----------



## mainer1 (Jul 2, 2010)

Ken
  I've been checking in every couple hours and gotta say it was worth the wait.
 I can't pic a favorite the inks are super nice. That bitters is just as sweet. Never dug any pontils or pottery so that would be a thrill. The chistmas salts and masons with the intact covers blow me away. There is very little metal left where I dig. The salt water just ate it away decades ago.
 Another great take home
 Thanks for sharing their all awsome bottles I'd love to have


----------



## downeastdigger (Jul 2, 2010)

Great Post!  Love that Hostetters, I'm anxious to find out what it's value is, it is certainly much different than the more common amber ones.  Really crude!


----------



## KBbottles (Jul 2, 2010)

I know!!! The anticipation is killing me!!! Havnt been able to find any pics like this one but do know this color exhists from reading about it.  Wouldve been cool if it was a real pontil on the base but this thing is still so crude!  Love it!!


----------



## cadburys (Jul 3, 2010)

If your Hostetters is free of ANY damage  I would expect it would fetch about  $200 as is. If you tumbled it  maybe $300-$400 but the detail of the condition is the key. As to the pontil question... it is not a true pontil even though some british bottles bear the same mark on the bottom and they are called pontils. There is no doubt in my mind that this is a late 1860's bottle and was probably being made at the same time as iron pontils. Basically it all depended on the glass house. There are Hostetters out there which are iron pontiled and I think they run about $1,000. I do believe that most  Black glass Hostetters are a deep green not deep amber, but I maybe wrong on that. 

 NO DOUBT Hostetters collectors would be falling over themselves to get this one. Heck! if you could get some strong light behind that and call it a red amber puce who knows what  it might fetch!

  Anthony


----------



## KBbottles (Jul 3, 2010)

Wow!! I sure hope that's true!  It is perfect.  No chips cracks or anything.  Just desperately needs a tumble to clean it up.  How awesome.  Thx!


----------



## Poison_Us (Jul 3, 2010)

Very nice haul!


----------



## swizzle (Jul 3, 2010)

Wow, that's a bit of info I wasn't expecting on the Hostetters!! If you post it on ebay say it has an outty pontil or a pontil nip. People are always making up new words to misrepresent their bottles. [] I'm just kidding, don't advertise it as pontiled. That's cool just the way it is. You got some good ones out of this dump so far. Keep 'em coming. Swiz


----------



## KBbottles (Jul 3, 2010)

Thx guys!   I've run out of room to display all my keepers . And my storage is limited.  My friends and family don't understand that I'm not "hoarding" but salvaging some historic glass.  Its amazing how many people aren't the least bit interested in the hobby.  Lol. I'm trying to find a nice lighted curio to display the goodies but havnt been too auccesful at that yet.


----------



## Sodasandbeers (Jul 4, 2010)

Here is the only information I have on Milliman  I have no idea as to value:

 30. Air, h. 64, 1, 52 .........John Milliman died, aged 72; famous as the pioneer of the root beer manufacturers.  He was born in North Hoosick, Rensselaer county, and came to Albany forty years ago.  Previous to that time he was a brewer for Mansfield, in Troy.  He came here and established business for himself at the corner of union and Hamilton streets, and, being poor, was obliged to peddle his beer in a basket.  By preserving endeavors he built up a nice trade.  Mr. Malaney was then the only manufacturer in the city.  Mr. Milliman remained at the above place about ten years, and then moved to the corner of Nucella and Pearl streets, where he resided and manufactured beer since.  By his industry he made his business a popular and prosperous one, and acquired quite a nice property from the proceed of his toils.  Milliman's root beer was a household word in days gone by, but as our people were progressive, drinks more in keeping with the times came in vogue, and root beer, like the famous Dutch olikoek, lost its popularity.  However, Mr. Milliman was one of our oldest citizens, and was highly respected for his integrity and straightforwardness. His loss will be deeply mourned in the part of the city where he has resided so long, --Knickerbocker. September 30, 1866

 Collections on the history of Albany : from its discovery to the present time, with notices of its public institutions, and biographical sketches of citizens deceased.. Albany, N.Y.: J. Munsell, 1865-1871.


----------



## KBbottles (Jul 12, 2010)

I was watching another Hostetter's on ebay that is also black glass, but a black-olive tone.  This one just closed for $622.99 WOW!

 http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110555415117&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

 I'm in the process of having mine sent over to Digger Ry for a cleaning.  Can't wait to see it all polished up!


----------



## green dragon (Jul 12, 2010)

> offline





> ORIGINAL: KBbottles
> 
> Ely's Cream Balm (embossed Hay Fever and Catarr one on each side)


 
  Love this one - since it's local to me ( like my backyard ) . 

  If interested in parting with it, let me know ?  

  keep posting . 

  ~ AL


----------



## kastoo (Jul 13, 2010)

The only thing that bothers me about digging is wondering what I breathed in..there were no rules about what you could dump then.


----------



## KBbottles (Jul 13, 2010)

I agree Kastoo, and I keep telling myself to get some disposable air filter face mask thingys but haven't yet.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 13, 2010)

Al, (Green Dragon),....These little bottles come up from time to time, so I'll watch for one for you....They've always been a favorite little bottle of mine.


----------



## KBbottles (Jul 13, 2010)

Thx Al,

 I also sent you a PM about some of them.


----------

